# Trek 7000 - NEW fork that will fit?



## SeattleDucati (Apr 11, 2017)

Greetings all. Just picked up an 89 Trek 7000. I'm probably going to ride it as is for now, but I might add front suspension as the summer goes on. Plenty of vintage forks available on fleabay, but I don't want vintage, I'd like to buy something new. Are there any off the shelf new forks that will fit, or will I need to look for a refurbished vintage model?

Obligatory photo of zee new beast.....


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

Not a lot of options for a new 26" with rim brakes. Even something like this at 80MM could possibly make the handling wonky. You'll need to pop in a threadless headset and stem with any new fork and most of the vintage ones.

https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/xc-28-tk-0#sm.00000wooffo7kmfofzvanb1pv6r8i
https://www.manitoumtb.com/products/forks/match/
https://www.manitoumtb.com/products/forks/r7/


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Is that a 1" head tube? If so that will make "new" pretty much out of the option.


----------



## SeattleDucati (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for the input. Looks like vintage it is. Plenty of threads here about that, so I'll do my homework.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah, the problem is the fork axle to crown height is going to be really low, so a modern 80mm fork will slacken the headtube angle and raise the bottom brack, possibly considerably. Additionally, that's using a threaded headset/fork/stem, so you're looking at replacing all of those if you want to use any threadless setup.

I would measure the axle to crown and see if it's a 1in or 1 1/8in headtube and then plan from there. Without knowing both of those, it's tough to make any recommendation.


----------

